
Telegram’s New Passport Service Is Vulnerable to Brute Force Attacks - bmarquez
https://virgilsecurity.com/telegram-passport-vulnerability/
======
zaarn
Oh wow, that is some utter garbage crypto right there.

It's like I asked my uni's cryptography expert to name all the most common
mistakes one can make when encrypting data.

